# The 4th anual Macmillan cancer charity open workshop event



## richarnold (9 May 2018)

Hi folks. It's nearly that time of year again, so I thought I ought to announce the date for this years open workshop event. It will be on Saturday the 9th of June, 9am, to 5pm For those of you that have not been before this is a pure hand tool event where folks are encouraged to bring along any unwanted tools, and associated woodworking items to donate to this worthy cause. You also have the opportunity to take anything that catches your eye back home with you. all you have to do is make a donation of your own choosing for any item you want. This is a very sociable event, and a chance to meet up with folks. We will be running the usual BBQ, and tea, coffee, and other drinks will be available. The event is held at the workshops of Richard Arnold Traditional joinery, Unit 7 ,Dallacre Farm, Willbarston, Market Harborough, Leicestershie. LE168FE.
This year, Jim Hendrick is kindly running our usual ongoing auction for some very special donations. They can be viewed here- https://m.facebook.com/groups/213418935 ... 9613191898


----------



## TFrench (9 May 2018)

I've been to the last two of these and it's a fantastic day- I've learnt a lot every time!


----------



## Doug B (10 May 2018)

Had a great day last, hopefully Jon & I can get along this year


----------



## memzey (10 May 2018)

Looking forward to it as always Richard. To anyone that hasn't been before; rest assured it's a great day out and all for a worthy cause. If you and Kate need help with any of the setting up, please let me know as I'd be happy to pop in earlier and lend a hand.


----------



## Peter Sefton (10 May 2018)

Well done again Richard and Kate for putting this event on and to such a good cause. I know Jim has been working hard on FB with the auction!

Sorry I won't be able to attend, but hope all goes well.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Sheffield Tony (10 May 2018)

Great cause, respect to Richard.

First year in a while that I'm not off hillwalking. I might be able to make this one \/ .


----------



## nev (10 May 2018)

mod edit. Carry on with the good work gents


----------



## lurker (12 May 2018)

Noted in my diary!
Not an event to be missed.

Collecting stuff for the "bring and buy"


----------



## richarnold (13 May 2018)

Hi folks. 
Just a quick update on the open day.
I thought it would be a good idea to let you know about some of the people who will be attending, and demonstrating at this years event. Skelton saws will be joining us, so if you fancy trying out there wares, do come along. Bill and Sarah carter will be there to give help and info on all things plane making, and vintage tools Andy Brown (toolsntat) will be putting on his usual display of vintage tools.
MAC timbers will be bringing a selection of local grown English hardwoods for sale. Oliver Sparks will have his workshop open as usual, with info on all things concerning tool making, and a selection of his planes for sale.
There are more lots added to the on line auction now, so check out the latest listings here-https://m.facebook.com/groups/213418935481974?view=permalink&id=103631961319189
Looking forward to seeing old and new faces alike on the 9th.
Cheers, Richard, and Kate


----------



## Racers (26 May 2018)

Disaster! we have got tickets to the flower show at Chatsworth House on the same day!

Pete


----------



## richarnold (27 May 2018)

Racers":1htimaf9 said:


> Disaster! we have got tickets to the flower show at Chatsworth House on the same day!
> 
> Pete


That's such a shame Pete, but don't despair, I'm sure you will be able to sell the tickets :lol:


----------



## AndyT (27 May 2018)

Surely you could donate them to the auction...


----------



## AndyT (27 May 2018)

I can't believe it's nearly a year since I wrote this last time, but if anyone is dithering about going, I'd just like to point out what a fantastic day it will be.
You get to spend all day nattering to like minded people. You eat homemade cake and drink excellent tea and coffee. You meet some of the finest toolmakers working today. You can see an extraordinary range of tools from Richard's and Andy (Tools n tat)'s collections.
There's the auction. And a great bring and buy selection of tools, far better than any car boot fair.

And to top it off, it's all in aid of an extremely good cause, so the more tools you buy, the better person you are.  

Annoyingly, a scheduling error means I shall miss this one, which I regret.  

So please go, and buy up all the stuff I shall miss!


----------



## lurker (3 Jun 2018)

Just a bump to remind any ditherers that this event is next week.
Some of us are not being allowed to come and play, I fortunately have gained permission.

Anyone who has been knows its worth making the effort and to anyone else I think there are enough recommendations here to show it is a great day out.

Certainly better than looking at boring old flowers


----------



## memzey (3 Jun 2018)

+1 from me. A great day out that is a highlight of the year for me. 

Quick question about the auction this year: is there any way of viewing it without resorting to joining the Facebook? I know I’m probably the last adult in the western world not on it but wondered if there was another way nonetheless.


----------



## richarnold (3 Jun 2018)

Hi Memzey. If it helps, Jim has posted images of all the lots on his Instagram feed. Here is the link- https://www.instagram.com/jim.n.alfie/. Hope that helps


----------



## AES (3 Jun 2018)

Off topic really (it's a bit too far for me to come, but sounds great) for Memzey, who wrote, QUOTE: I know I’m probably the last adult in the western world not on it ..... UNQUOTE:

No you're not mate! Also, just FYI, I'm also not on Twitter, What's Ap, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## richarnold (3 Jun 2018)

Just Wanted to make folks aware of Jim's video update about this event. This gives a good idea of what's going to be happening next week
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejzbp7t ... e=youtu.be


----------



## memzey (3 Jun 2018)

Thanks everyone. 

I have an instagram and do actually follow Jim on that so will take a look. I originally got that account as my eldest daughter_ literally forced me_ to open it so I could like all her pictures/posts (which I dutifully did despite not knowing what most of them were about (homer) ). I guess when you're 12 in the modern world getting enough "likes" to your posts must be the equivalent of having mates to get in to trouble with in the playground back in the day. Anyway, it has proven useful a couple of times and best of all I find it fall-off-a-log easy to ignore - in fact most of the time someone in the _actual real world_ prompts me to look at something on it before I do so (wifey mentioning xyz has posted pics of new baby, etc.). 

Anyway; to anyone undecided about whether to come or not - just do it. We are by and large a friendly and welcoming bunch; although I'll admit I was a little shocked and disappointed on my first visit that AndyT doesn't look and dress just like his avatar (still adjusting to that one).


----------



## richarnold (7 Jun 2018)

Well it's that time of year again. Time to sweep the workshop floor, dust down the benches, and get ready for the 4th annual Macmillan charity open workshop day. Were looking forward to seeing old and new faces alike. See you soon. Best wishes from Richard and Kate.
Event is on Saturday June the 9th, 10-5pm, unit 7 Dallacre Farm, Wilbarston, Market Harborough, Leicestershire. LE168FE.


----------



## TFrench (7 Jun 2018)

I'm helping a mate move house but if I get done early enough I'll try to make it!


----------



## memzey (10 Jun 2018)

A big thanks to Richard, Kate and everyone else involved in what was another smashing day out I’m sure everyone who attended would agree. 

A record amount was raised for Macmillan, people like Richard himself and Bill Carter shared their knowledge freely with us lesser mortals, a great time was generally had by all and all this not to mention that the odd sausage roll and bit of rock cake may also have been consumed by oafs and others alike (thank you Mrs. Arnold). Counting down the days to next year.


----------



## hodsdonr (10 Jun 2018)

Hope it went well. I presume there will be photos coming


----------



## lurker (10 Jun 2018)

Was a great day out as usual and more popular than ever I think.
Hope Richard and Kate have recovered from what must be very hard work from their point of view.


----------



## lurker (11 Jun 2018)

How much was raised in the end?


----------



## memzey (11 Jun 2018)

Six thousand and something from the auction plus donations from the day (they hadn’t been counted when we all sauntered off). Great fun and a worthy cause. What’s not to like?


----------



## AndyT (11 Jun 2018)

Is there a JustGiving page for donations this time?


----------



## memzey (11 Jun 2018)

Don’t know to be honest. Perhaps Richard will share a link if there is one when he’s next on?


----------



## Sheffield Tony (11 Jun 2018)

II couldnt make it in the end, but found a Just Giving page by searching for "Richard Arnold".


----------



## richarnold (11 Jun 2018)

Hi folks. Well, the dust has settled, the workshop is back to normal (well our workshop will probably never be described as normal!), and the 4th annual charity open workshop is over. But what a day we had! It's hard to put into words how grateful Kate and myself are for the amazing support you all gave us, but suffice to say we were yet again bowled over by everyone's kindness and generosity. I'm not going to mention names, as each and every one of you who supported us deserve our love and admiration. I do however want to give special thanks to my wonderful wife Kate Arnold because without her help and encouragement, none of this would ever happen..
Thank you from a very tired, but very happy Richard, and Kate
We haven't got an overall total as yet, but it will be well over £7,000 this year

For those of you who may still want to donate to this worthy cause, here is the link to the just giving page www.justgiving.com/fundraising/richard-arnold9


----------



## AndyT (12 Jun 2018)

Utterly brilliant! =D> =D> =D> 
So sorry I couldn't make it this time.

Here's the link again, without the extra word "page" stopping it from working.

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/richard-arnold9


----------



## richarnold (12 Jun 2018)

Thank you Andy. we all missed you!
I have now edited the link, so should work now.


----------



## Racers (12 Jun 2018)

That's a fantastic total! I am sorry I couldn't make it as well.

Pete


----------



## toolsntat (14 Jun 2018)

Another very good do.
Great turnout and nice to see everyone enjoying themselves.
Thanks one and all.
Andy


----------

